# How to say "Sune"



## irontwig (Apr 25, 2009)

It's said four times in the first 30s:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy0Dlf39R4U


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

In swedish you say Sune as in the name Sune 

In english you don't pronounce the e in the end as you do in Swedish, but it's not sun.. it's more like suun or something..


----------



## (X) (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the situation/algorithm Sune originates from the name Sune in Swedish, because Lars Petrus come up with it, correct me if Im wrong, and therefore should be pronounced with the E


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah.. but most people who aren't from sweden don't do that I think..


----------



## (X) (Apr 25, 2009)

No, they almost pronounce it [siune] not like soon ([sun]), but for


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 25, 2009)

what a pile of crap


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 25, 2009)

I've always pronounced it like the word soon. Probably wrong but yea.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 25, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> In swedish you say Sune as in the name Sune
> 
> In english you don't pronounce the e in the end as you do in Swedish, but it's not sun.. it's more like suun or something..


I doubt people with English as a first language whose name are Sune pronounce their name with a silent 'e' and I think that they (the people named Sune) should decide how to pronounce their name.



(X) said:


> I think the situation/algorithm Sune originates from the name Sune in Swedish, because Lars Petrus come up with it, correct me if Im wrong, and therefore should be pronounced with the E


Correct.



04mucklowd said:


> what a pile of crap


Care to tell us why you think that?




Cloud_9ine said:


> I've always pronounced it like the word soon.


So?


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 25, 2009)

Sune? Wow what a weird way that man says it...I say pronounce it more like "soon."


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

irontwig, vem är du?


----------



## irontwig (Apr 25, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Sune? Wow what a weird way that man says it...I say pronounce it more like "soon."



Isn't it weirder to assume that a foreign name is pronounced like an English word?


----------



## irontwig (Apr 25, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> irontwig, vem är du?



Erik Jernqvist heter jag.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

irontwig said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > irontwig, vem är du?
> ...



Är du medlem på svekub?

EDIT: 300th post!


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 26, 2009)

We need Lars Petrus on here! Does he have an account here?


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm gona be a stubborn american and pronounce it soon thanks.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 26, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I'm gona be a stubborn american and pronounce it soon thanks.



*high five*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

can i be a stuborn canadian and say it as sooon too?


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 26, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that it's pronounced "soon-eh". but I have never actually heard anyone put the "eh" sound on the end. I always just say it's like "soon"


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 26, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> I remember reading somewhere that it's pronounced "soon-eh". but I have never actually heard anyone put the "eh" sound on the end. I always just say it's like "soon"



Woah Erik that's the second post by you I've seen tonight! What's happening? Is the world going to end?


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 26, 2009)

Everyone says Lars Petrus invented Sune, so why is used in the Fridrich method? I thought she invented all her algorithms by herself?

The same goes for other algs like the H Pll alg.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeonstorm said:


> Everyone says Lars Petrus invented Sune, so why is used in the Fridrich method? I thought she invented all her algorithms by herself?
> 
> The same goes for other algs like the H Pll alg.



Did she? We'll even if she did it's not impossible that 2 people can come up with a simple alg independantly. If she came up with all her algs on her own, she still would have made up a sune because it was required to orient 3 corners in one look with her method.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 26, 2009)

Aeonstorm said:


> Everyone says Lars Petrus invented Sune, so why is used in the Fridrich method? I thought she invented all her algorithms by herself?
> 
> The same goes for other algs like the H Pll alg.



The phrase is OWNED by him. Technically you're supposed to insert a 'tm' after Sune. Check his website in my sig.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

> I call it Sune™


 from Lars' site


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 26, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> I remember reading somewhere that it's pronounced "soon-eh". but I have never actually heard anyone put the "eh" sound on the end.


I don't know this pseudo-English you guys use, but here is a link to a correct pronunciation.



Nukoca said:


> The phrase is OWNED by him.


Not really. From the yahoo group:



> Heh. I just put the TM in as a joke back in 96. I can't and won't sue
> anyone for using it.
> 
> /Lars
> ...


----------



## Poke (Apr 26, 2009)

I say it like a "Stubborn American": 

sün


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 26, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > The phrase is OWNED by him.
> ...



That's a useful link, but we don't know if it was really him.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 26, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> We need Lars Petrus on here! Does he have an account here?



Yes he does, but I've never seen a post by him..


----------



## irontwig (Apr 26, 2009)

Poke said:


> I say it like a "Stubborn American":
> 
> sün


You probably don't. Please look up 'ü'.



Nukoca said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...


Sorry to say this, but it's painfully obvious that it isn't trademarked.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 26, 2009)

I pronounce it as soon


----------



## Poke (Apr 26, 2009)

irontwig said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > I say it like a "Stubborn American":
> ...


 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070618184108AAVfLgK

Several answers say the oo sound while others say a different sound.

"Mötley crüe"


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 26, 2009)

irontwig said:


> Sorry to say this, but it's painfully obvious that it isn't trademarked.



If it was a joke in '98, why is it still on his site?

I don't have a problem with it not being trademarked, but I'm not taking your word for it, unless you can provide sufficient evidence.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 26, 2009)

In Canadia you say it like "soon, eh?" so the pronounciation is correct.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 26, 2009)

When anders larsson came over here to judge he told me it was something like sooneh or sunet (didnt hear properly), and it was a name for a boy.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 26, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> When anders larsson came over here to judge he told me it was something like sooneh or sunet (didnt hear properly), and *it was a name for a boy.*




That makes sense, since all his other algs are named stuff like Benny and Eve.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> In Canadia you say it like "soon, eh?" so the pronounciation is correct.



lol its sooo true,, once i kept a tally of how many times i said eh and it was mind bogoling, dont remeber the actual number though but it was huge!!!!


----------



## sooland (Apr 26, 2009)

i say it as sun


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2009)

i say "this case" or "soon"


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 27, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > When anders larsson came over here to judge he told me it was something like sooneh or sunet (didnt hear properly), and *it was a name for a boy.*
> ...



Lol i didnt know of benny or eve, just allan and niklas


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 27, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Lol i didnt know of benny or eve, just allan and niklas



There's a link to his site in my sig, take a look at his alg pages.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2009)

I say it like a mix between soon and siune ^^


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 27, 2009)

I call it CBU-52B
A bomb just big enough for me to drop sub-1


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 27, 2009)

I pronounce "Sune" as "Soon" in English.
Just say the word "Soon".


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Really? Some pronounce Sune as "sun" but noone as "sunny"?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 28, 2009)

Could you trademark a common American (English) boys name, say Ben TM or
Joe TM?? It's just as stupid to trademark a Swedish boys name. 

Then, to add something not said in this debate before, Sune actually had a second
meaning in the sixties/seventies. It stood as an opposite to "hippie" or "mods" (swedish). The kind of persons (youth) it described was rather someone with a 
nice (American) car and oil in their hair. "Slicker" could perhaps be appropriate.
And my connection is that Sune is a real slicker algorithm. 

Lars Petrus is old enough to have heard people being called Sune when he was
a little boy. But I will not presume to have read his mind and tell that he made the
same connection between Sune and Slicker....


----------

